# Hole in the wall



## tko4u (Sep 8, 2008)

How many of you caught this show on fox last night? I have to admit, I was fully into this show, until it came on. Im not sure why, something just didnt click!


----------



## Kreth (Sep 8, 2008)

tko4u said:


> How many of you caught this show on fox last night? I have to admit, I was fully into this show, until it came on. Im not sure why, something just didnt click!


I could feel my IQ dropping every time the commercial came on. I think we should just drop the half-assed game shows. Line up contestants, have them bend over and be anally raped. Whoever can take it the longest wins the cash. It'd be just as entertaining as this piece of ****.


----------



## teekin (Sep 9, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I could feel my IQ dropping every time the commercial came on. I think we should just drop the half-assed game shows. Line up contestants, *have them bend over and be anally raped. Whoever can take it the longest wins the cash. *It'd be just as entertaining as this piece of ****.



And almost as painful as watching it. :barf:


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 9, 2008)

just another example of crap television and idiots that are watching it and making it popular. No offense.........  it reminds me of the movie Idiocracy. Shows liek this get popular and we are well on our way to that.  Scary............................   so scary.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> just another example of crap television and idiots that are watching it and making it popular. No offense.........  it reminds me of the movie Idiocracy. Shows liek this get popular and we are well on our way to that.  Scary............................   so scary.


It can't be much stupider than THIS!!! 
Human Pac-Man!! 
[yt]RIYVNr36B08[/yt]


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I could feel my IQ dropping every time the commercial came on. I think we should just drop the half-assed game shows. Line up contestants, have them bend over and be anally raped. Whoever can take it the longest wins the cash. It'd be just as entertaining as this piece of ****.


 

Couldnt have said it better myself. Although I dont think I would watch that either! hahaha


----------

